
Google built its own chips to expedite it's machine learning algorithms - sonabinu
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/18/google-built-its-own-chips-to-expedite-its-machine-learning-algorithms/?utm_content=buffer65eff&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
davelnewton
Odd how "its" is spelled right in one place, wrong in the other... especially
since the article has it right in both places.

Just sayin'.

